

I am just a developer and I know nothing about business. What should I do? - devmedev

I had this idea for a website which I have passionately implemented. I really believe in this idea. But now I just don&#x27;t know what to do next. Do I need to find a co-founder who is experienced in promoting a website&#x2F;startup? But how do I trust him (and find him in a first place...)? I really like just to write code, nothing else and it just kills me that I just have no idea how to get any users. I&#x27;ve written to couple of popular blogs, but no one replied, because, as you can see, I am not really great with words... Any ideas, suggestions etc would be very appreciated.
======
agentsaran
you can try to pitch your website at popular start-up events. For example:
[http://techcrunch.com/events/disrupt-sf-
hackathon-2013/event...](http://techcrunch.com/events/disrupt-sf-
hackathon-2013/event-info/). Or attend some of these events and see if you can
get people on board.

